# Paul McCartney - Toronto



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Toronto Oct 17th


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Ringo is at Massey Hall 3 nights later - but has a show in Milwaukee the 17th. Bummer


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

That's going to be my son's first concert.

I'm going to need a loan for this one. The wife already called visa to warn them. Fvck me.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Took my then 9 year old to see McCartney at the ACC as his first show. He's a 13 year old bass player now. Purely coincidence...


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Saw him back in the 90's at the ACC - most memorable show I've ever seen. There's no telling when this guy will not be able to do this anymore and I most highly recommend seeing him at least once. It's as close to seeing the Beatles as you're ever gonna get - and you may not know it but it's the reason you play guitar.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Saw him in 1965 and 1966 at Maple Leaf Gardens with three other lads. Despite all he has accomplished in the music and cultural worlds, I still think he deserves life imprisonment in a sound proof cell for,... Silly Love Songs. Rrrr. I feel nails on chalkboard every time I am reminded about that,.. "song" Besides it would cost me a month's pension. Cost me $6 the first time I saw them.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> Saw him in 1965 and 1966 at Maple Leaf Gardens with three other lads. Despite all he has accomplished in the music and cultural worlds, I still think he deserves life imprisonment in a sound proof cell for,... Silly Love Songs. Rrrr. I feel nails on chalkboard every time I am reminded about that,.. "song" Besides it would cost me a month's pension. Cost me $6 the first time I saw them.


Oh but I'd love to have the royalties for that one song alone .............. could you imagine.

Better bassline than "Let Em In" too.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I've seen him in concert three times, in 1989 at what was then called (and should still be called) the Skydome, 1993 at Exhibition Stadium and in 2002 at the Air Canada Centre. There would have been a fourth time in 2005 but the tickets sold out in 18 minutes! I'll have to see what the prices are this time. I hope it's not overly expensive.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2015)

I'll probably be the only one to admit this.
I like silly love songs.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

laristotle said:


> I'll probably be the only one to admit this.
> I like silly love songs.


that silly song has an amazing bass line and yes, the royalties would be like winning the lottery.

G.

This is the latest song I learned to sing and play...just a coincidence.

[video=youtube;AI9oVAHEpJY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AI9oVAHEpJY[/video]


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

So, did anyone go? What did you guys think?

I really admire and appreciate his music, but I don't consider myself a fan. I wouldn't have gone, if my wife and son weren't obsessed. 

They thought it was amazing. I really enjoyed myself, but thought it ran on too long. I'm the guy who wishes everyone would just sit down and enjoy.

Here's a pic of my favourite _looking_ guitar of the night:









- - - Updated - - -

So, did anyone go? What did you guys think?

I really admire and appreciate his music, but I don't consider myself a fan. I wouldn't have gone, if my wife and son weren't obsessed. 

They thought it was amazing. I really enjoyed myself, but thought it ran on too long. I'm the guy who wishes everyone would just sit down and enjoy.

Here's a pic of my favourite _looking_ guitar of the night:


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2015)

adcandour said:


> Here's a pic of my favourite _looking_ guitar of the night:


Duesenberg Wild Cat


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

laristotle said:


> Duesenberg Wild Cat


It was definitely a knock out. If I had to actually walk away with a guitar last night though, it would have been Paul's Les Paul that he duelled with during one of the encores. I'll have to check my pic's to see if I have one.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I really really wish he hadn't written Silly Love Songs. That's the one song for which I would rather listen to nails across a chalk board.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

I was there with my 13 year old. He got to whoop it up in the Hot Stove Lounge inside the ACC with a steak dinner and watched the Jays game beforehand. Since we were already "inside" the ACC, we got to take in 2/3 of the soundcheck, although we did have to leave again to get stuck in the concourse (they let people in the ACC a little after 7, but no one was allowed to go to their actual seats until 7:40 or so - the ACC concourse isn't made to hold 15,000 folks if you asked me...)

Thought the show was great, if awfully similar to the tunes he played 5 years ago when we saw him last. Smallest stage I've ever seen at the ACC - if you were front row, you were actually a good 25 feet from the front of the main stage. Might be able to see what I mean in the pics. Easily 25 feet less wide than a typical stage setup as well. I guess for only doing 5 shows this tour they didn't pull out the oversized stage they had last time around

Now let's see if I can upload pics - just got error boxes the first time I tried with decidedly smaller size descriptions than what the photos actually are...

View attachment DSC_0452.jpg


- - - Updated - - -

Well, I guess I'll try again later. Did get some lovely shots if you're into pyro. Having seen him do Live And Let Die before, I was at the ready...


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

But he's written so many great songs, don't damn him for one you (or I) don't necessarily like.

That would be like dooming Pontiac to non-existence because they created the Aztec. Oh wait.................never mind! That example's probably not so good, eh?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

fretboard said:


> I was there with my 13 year old. He got to whoop it up in the Hot Stove Lounge inside the ACC with a steak dinner and watched the Jays game beforehand. Since we were already "inside" the ACC, we got to take in 2/3 of the soundcheck, although we did have to leave again to get stuck in the concourse (they let people in the ACC a little after 7, but no one was allowed to go to their actual seats until 7:40 or so - the ACC concourse isn't made to hold 15,000 folks if you asked me...)
> 
> Thought the show was great, if awfully similar to the tunes he played 5 years ago when we saw him last. Smallest stage I've ever seen at the ACC - if you were front row, you were actually a good 25 feet from the front of the main stage. Might be able to see what I mean in the pics. Easily 25 feet less wide than a typical stage setup as well. I guess for only doing 5 shows this tour they didn't pull out the oversized stage they had last time around
> 
> ...


I was at soundcheck as well. Shame we didn't know. 

I would have preferred your steak dinner as Paul's menu was goddamn vegetarian. 

It would have been nice to know about the pyro; my kid shit his pants, haha.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Hmm, do we have size limitations on pics now? Can only get these to show in the preview window if I reduce them down 50% - %70.

Eight Days A Week









The Duesenberg









Anyone find themselves in the crowd? For some reason, I'm not in there.









- - - Updated - - -

Live









And









Let









Die


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Not a fan! I liked them as the Beatles back in the 60' and the 70's and when they did their individual projects that sucked even worse.

Give me balls to wall rock or nothing! lol


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Lola said:


> Not a fan! I liked them as the Beatles back in the 60' and the 70's and when they did their individual projects that sucked even worse.
> 
> Give me balls to wall rock or nothing! lol


You have to remember that a lot of people attribute the beginnings of metal to them (with helter skelter). It's an ongoing argument at my house.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Oh no... I can't agree with that. It's been scientifically proven that the seed of heavy metal was planted with Communication Breakdown from Led Zeppelin 1. 

Sent from my Z30 using Tapatalk


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Lord-Humongous said:


> Oh no... I can't agree with that. It's been scientifically proven that the seed of heavy metal was planted with Communication Breakdown from Led Zeppelin 1.
> 
> Sent from my Z30 using Tapatalk


Believe me....I want you to be right. 

Not only was HS out first, but it has way more metal elements to it. Gees, I think there's even a few distorted pinch harmonics


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Metal and when it appeared on the music scene is subjective!


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Heater Skelter sounds like it has a slow blues shuffle going on during the chorus. Unfortunately that fact alone disqualifies it from consideration as heavy metal. The first mention of the phrase heavy metal is actually in the song Born to be Wild. I cannot accept that song as being the first metal song either as its too cliche and my parents listened to it.

They did not listen Zeppelin though. 

Sent from my Z30 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2015)

I go with Sabbath.
Many say it was these guys (me, I'd say the roots of punk).

[video=youtube;uo35O1AJOfg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uo35O1AJOfg[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

laristotle said:


> I'll probably be the only one to admit this.
> I like silly love songs.


No, there are at least two of us. Also, the song is historically accurate. The world IS full of "silly" love songs.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Steadfastly said:


> No, there are at least two of us. Also, the song is historically accurate. The world IS full of "silly" love songs.


Yes but, if you like them, well, too bad for those who don't! 

Some people are a little taken aback by what I listen to! I really don't give a flying flip!

"My music" makes my world a very happy and optimistic place that I like to reside in!


----------

